# Reptile leather.



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 10, 2016)

I have started doing some leather work recently, seen some youtube clips with people using exotic leather for inlays and such. It got me thinking about giving it a go myself with some cane toads and possibly my pet snakes when they pass away. Has anyone tanned than own reptile leather?

Whitey


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 10, 2016)

I've done it in the past, tanned snake skins will retain their pattern but lose all colour. You wouldn't be able to make items (and especially if you planned to sell them) with the skins of Australian snakes or any other protected fauna however because you need a permit to hold any part of any reptile. You might want to contact you state wildlife authority with regard to items for your own use. Although I believe Waterrat, a member here, had some difficulties a while a go when he wanted to skeletonise a deceased GTP from his collection. He may read this and comment.

Jamie


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 10, 2016)

They are already on permit as I would only use my own reptiles after they passed of natural causes for my own personal use. I wouldn't think it would be an issue as they are already on record and would only be disposed of after death? But we are talking about the government so I wouldn't be surprised if it's a no go.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 10, 2016)

They're on a reptile keeper permit. I'm sure they will find a reason to say no, but give it a go.

Jamie


----------

